
Clojure is not afraid of the GPU (slides for my EuroClojure2016 talk) - dragandj
http://dragan.rocks/articles/16/Clojure-is-not-afraid-of-the-GPU-slides-EuroClojure
======
dragandj
For the TL;DR folks, there is the direct link to the html slides:
[http://dragan.rocks/talks/EuroClojure2016/clojure-is-not-
afr...](http://dragan.rocks/talks/EuroClojure2016/clojure-is-not-afraid-of-
the-gpu.html)

~~~
savodj
Slides look cool. So much better than they would in MS PowerPoint

